
Should I Use a Carousel? - robin_reala
http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/
======
robin_reala
This was discussed previously[1] but that was 5 years ago and the problem
still exists, so time for a refresh.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6018316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6018316)

